# Penn 8500ss And 12' Med. 2 Pcs Rod



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

I know very little about surf fishing so I would like to ask for some advice. I went to WalMart today and purchased a Shakesphere Alpha 2 pc med action 12 foot rod marked 10-25lb line to go with my Penn 8500ss reel. I cant cast over 60-75 feet with a 3 oz sinker. I am told I should change my line to get more distance. We are surf fishing till friday here in Oak Island NC and I was hoping someone could suggest a better casting line for my setup. I need to use 2 or 3 oz sinkers. Thanks, Bill


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

do you mean 75 feet? or yards? I am going to assume you meant 75 yards, since it is 90 feet from home plate to first base and you could toss 3 oz and bait that far with your hand.

what lb test line is on the 8500 reel?
What lure weight is written on the rod (near the 10-25lb line rating)?

heavier lines reduce casting distance. Many surf casters use 17 lb test and put a shock leader on the line to take the stress of casting big weight. The shock leader also gives you some confidence to really lay into the cast without fearing you will break the line. Some of you lack of distance might be coming from holding back on the cast.

It might also help with a spinning rig to wrap your right hand index finger with some cloth athletic tape (get it at any CVS or Wally world) so you can put more energy into the cast without cutting or blistering your finger with the line.

Chances are the Shakespeare Alpha rod is a bit limber and doesnt allow you to put a lot of energy into it (loading the rod) so it will have a limit to the distance you can toss that 3 oz.

Alternately, it might be very stiff and 2 oz wont load the rod effectively.

But you should be able to get it out 50 yards or more even so.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*Wal-Mart!!!!!!*



Bill Lamb said:


> I know very little about surf fishing so I would like to ask for some advice. I went to WalMart today and purchased a Shakesphere Alpha 2 pc med action 12 foot rod marked 10-25lb line to go with my Penn 8500ss reel. I cant cast over 60-75 feet with a 3 oz sinker. I am told I should change my line to get more distance. We are surf fishing till friday here in Oak Island NC and I was hoping someone could suggest a better casting line for my setup. I need to use 2 or 3 oz sinkers. Thanks, Bill



That was your first mistake!!! Secondly the eyes on that rod are small for a spinner so maybe 30lb test power pro will get you out there a little farther...just watch your finger!!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Its gonna be tough to get anymore distance with just 3oz of weight. You rod is probabaly pretty stiff as well. A change of line won't help that much. I've been getting about that distance (75yds) with an 8' rod 3oz of weight and 14# test line.

Bill, try Sufix Seige if you can find it. Its pretty limp and rockets of my reel. 75yds should still put you on the fish.
If you are not familiar with braided line (power pro) then I'd stay away from it. (Wind knots, its really sharp, etc...)
Don't buy your tackle from walmart. Hooks, lead, etc...-Yes
Rods and Reels - No.
Use a local tackle shop or online like Cabela's, Bass Pro Shop etc...
Good luck.


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

*Rod says BWS 512 2M 12'0" Medium (10-25 Lb. Line)*

Sorry, I did mean 75 yards, the reel I purchased
used with line already on it. The line is a braid the looks pale green. No tackle shops here have suffix seige, but I do think changing to a different line may help. I did see several suffix lines at tackle shops, one was suffix elite. Let me know which ones by suffix to stay away from.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

If your rod can handle the load... and if its 12' it probably can... you can also try 4oz to perhaps get a touch more distance. You may not need it to hold bottom, but it might give you a few more yards. It also might increase the chance you break off the line on the cast if you dont have a shock leader. 

I would also try the finger protection to get some confidence for putting some extra energy into the cast.

If you are not going to tie on a shock leader, I would go to 20lb test line. Any suffix mono should work well, and Ande line tends to test higher than it's rating.

If the fish arent biting you might as well get in some practice. Buy a small spool of 40lb test mono and try tying on a shock leader with the albright knot of the alberto. Make the leader twice the length of the rod, or maybe 20' for a 12' rod, so that you get a few turns around the spool and still have the bait hanging. That heavier shock leader really does make you feel better tossing one out there. 

Just my humble opinions.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hamlet's got it.
I use Sufix Seige - really please with it. But I am also in an experimentation stage. Last night I ordered 330yds of Sufix Elite. Some guys say the elite tends to break-off more. Some like it a lot. A lot of the guys up north use Sufix Tritanium Plus. I used to have Berkley BG (which I don't like anymore). When I switched to the Seige my casts were much further than with the Big Game. I was surprised. I use 50lb Ande for a shock leader.

Rod says Big Water Spinning Medium Power. You can catch everything up to med size sharks without breaking your rod.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Bill your technique is going to be a major starting point first. Then worry about line dia. and lead weights.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

*How far is considered a good cast w/ my setup?*

Fishing stinks today on Oak Island again, so I have took your advice and praticed my cast. I can easily cast a 3oz 60 to 75 yards every cast. We have used cut fresh mullet, fresh shrimp, bloodworms and fishbites with hardly a nibble in the surf. We caught about 12 spots late yesterday in davis canal. Thanks to all for your help. Bill


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I really don't know your rod. Ugly stick Big Waters are pretty stout and not a lot of flex. If you had one that had more flex I'd say right at 100 yards is what you should get. I think you're probabaly at your max range right now.

But, on not catching there are definitely fish out there. There have been several threads here on reading the beach. A few with some very good pictures. I'd recommend searching for those threads. You probabaly just need to change your spot to start catching fish. Look for cuts in the waves where they are not breaking.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Bill there was (is) a thread about fishing at Fort Fisher, just north of you around cape fear. The poster noted that nothing was hitting all day until late. About 5 pm to a bit after sunset the bait fish moved in and blues were hitting.

If you are not fishing the mornings early and the evenings you might give that a try.

Just a thought.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Also I would think that 75Yards is a great cast with the reel and rod you are using. As far as the fish you just have to find them,they may be right on the beach or in a close cut. If they are on the beach use a shorter cast. Hope you find them.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

That reel is a good casting reel and that rod should take alot more of a load on it. Is the reel loaded to the rim with line?? cause that will also cut your distance's. Seeing that you are new to surf fishing, that is a pretty big pole to start learning with. There are a few video here and you can also go to "Youtube" and pull up videos on surf casting.....Look at those tech and practice them. Check that line and make sure it not to dry or brittle. That way you won't kill yourselve with bigger weight....That rod should be able to handle alot more weight. I am not putting you down, but it would take one of the big distance caster to load that rod enough to snap it. You gotten some good tip's already try them out and practice's. Distance will come...opcorn:

*Latin Good Old Boy Club* opcorn:
No membership needed, All welcome


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

seajay said:


> Bill your technique is going to be a major starting point first. Then worry about line dia. and lead weights.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


That is probably the problem. You want a wide arc and not a short snap.

17-20 line should work fine just fill to 1/8 of the lip of the spool.


----------

